# Be quiet - Dark Power vs Straight Power



## gamer01 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich kann mich nicht zwischen dem Dark Power P10 550W und dem Straight Power E9 CM 480W entscheiden. 
Das wichtigste Kriterium für mich ist die Lautstärke und da scheinen beide gleich auf zu sein.
Da mein System (i5 , Intel HD 4000 ) nur ca 30W verbraucht wäre das E9 in diesem Bereich ja effizienter. 
Möglicherweise baue ich noch eine Grafikkarte (Nvidia gtx 770)  ein, aber selbst dann sollte das E9 noch effizienter sein oder ? 
Spricht etwas gegen das E9 oder besonders für das P10 ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Juli 2014)

Das DPP 10 ist nur 0,1 Sone unter Last ( nicht hörbar( du wirst schneller die Sonne hören als das NT)) außerdem sind die Kabeln gesleevt und ja die Technik ist einfach 

Eine 770 ist ne sehr schlechte Wahl


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2014)

Von der Technik und dem Sonstigen Gesamtpaket ist das DPP10 in dieser Wattklasse das Beste was du kaufen kannst  Allerdings ist der Preis auch entsprechend hoch.
Gegenüber dem E9 hat das P10 DC-DC Wandler (stabilere Spannungen unter Last), den leiseren Lüfter, die bessere Austattung, die bessere Verarbeitungsqualität und es ist generell höherwertiger 

Edit: Und wie Spec schon sagte, die 770 ist in der Leistungsregion 
Edit2: Hier sind mal die Messungen vom E9 480W CM und dem DPP10 Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2014)

puh für die 770 reicht sogar eine 400-450W die ohne KM wären also nich nee Ecke günstiger

das P10 ist halt hier und das technisch besser und fürs OC prädestiniert

Die E9 sind dann die guten allrounder, nicht perfekt aber gut


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juli 2014)

Für eine normales System mit Gamercpu und einer GPU wie der GTX770 würde ich kein Dark Power kaufen, das System zieht unter Last maximal 300 - 350 Watt maximal dafür wäre ein Antec True Power Classic 450W bestens geeignet, dieses ist bis 350W auch ähnlich leise wie ein E9 und dreht dann erst auf, die Technik des Antecs ist allerdings besser und hochwertiger als zum E9, es hat auch DC-DC Wandler und ist nich gruppenreguliert wie das E9 oder L8, zudem sind soweit ich weiß ausschließlich wertige Nippon Kondensatoren verbaut. Das alles bei einem meist niedrigerem Preis welcher natürlich auch vom Zwischenhändler abhängt.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Juli 2014)

Für den i5 alleine könnte man über ne Pico-PSU nachdenken, oder nen gutes passives. Wenn die 770 reinkommt,  ist das E9 450Watt gut aufgestellt, der Lüftrr des Antec hat im Leerlauf auch nicht die besten Werte, wenn es wirklich komplett unhörbar sein soll.


----------



## ich111 (17. Juli 2014)

Der 770 ist die 280x eindeutig vorzuziehen: Die ist nämlich weder im Computing kastriert noch wurde da am Speicherinterface und Speicher gespart


----------



## FTTH (17. Juli 2014)

> Für den i5 alleine könnte man über ne Pico-PSU nachdenken, oder nen gutes passives.


Passiv lohnt sich nur wenn auch der Rest passiv ist. Komplett ohne Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2014)

Passiv lohnt sich überhaupt nicht.
Da zahlt man für ein lautloses Feature was bereits ein BQ E9 kann und kocht absolut grundlos die Kondensatoren und übrigen Bauteile.


----------



## xHaru (18. Juli 2014)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass das P10 unhörbar ist. Kopf daneben und man hört nur ein sehr leichtes Luftrauschen.

Ich habs mir nur geholt, weil ich sowieso ne neue Graka bis Anfang nächsten Jahres anstrebe.. ^^ Ansonsten ist es schon zu teuer und überdimensioniert.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2014)

Für deine Anforderung ist das Straight E9 völlig ausreichend.


----------



## kossmann (7. April 2015)

Darf ich den alten Thread nochmals aufwärmen und fragen, wo die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem _Dark Power Pro 10_ und dem _Straight Power 10 CM_ sind?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. April 2015)

kossmann schrieb:


> Darf ich den alten Thread nochmals aufwärmen und fragen, wo die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem _Dark Power Pro 10_ und dem _Straight Power 10 CM_ sind?



Das E10 ist halt neuer und hat einen Slient Wings 3 Lüfter. Das P10 hat aber immer noch die bessere Technik da es immerhin ein High-End Gerät ist (das E10 gehört zur Mittelklasse).


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

kossmann schrieb:


> Darf ich den alten Thread nochmals aufwärmen und fragen, wo die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem _Dark Power Pro 10_ und dem _Straight Power 10 CM_ sind?



Das P10 bietet die bessere Ausstattung und leistet mehr.


----------



## ich111 (7. April 2015)

kossmann schrieb:


> Darf ich den alten Thread nochmals aufwärmen und fragen, wo die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem _Dark Power Pro 10_ und dem _Straight Power 10 CM_ sind?


Für Single GPU ist das E10 bereits sehr gut, für zwei Starke Grakas kann man sich ein ensprechendes P10/P11 näher anschauen


----------



## mcmarky (8. April 2015)

ich111 schrieb:


> Für Single GPU ist das E10 bereits sehr gut, für zwei Starke Grakas kann man sich ein ensprechendes P10/P11 näher anschauen



Kann ich nur zustimmen, habe mein P10 gegen das E10 getauscht, ist einfach nochmal ein Stück lautloser als das P10.  Reicht mit 500W auch für OC beim 4770K & GTX 980.


----------



## Venom89 (8. April 2015)

Das war aber eher ein downgrade


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2015)

Ja. sehr sinnfrei.


----------



## maCque (9. April 2015)

Wie sieht denn der Direktvergleich E9 DPP zu E10 SP aus? Ist da das E10 aufgrund seiner DC/DC Wandler auch besser für OC geeignet? Was spricht denn für / gegen OC wenn man die NTs mit einander vergleicht?


----------



## mcmarky (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. sehr sinnfrei.



Gar nicht, da der SW3-Lüfter in meiner Sitzposition dann wirklich unhörbar ist. Den aus dem P10 konnte man noch "hören".


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Gar nicht, da der SW3-Lüfter in meiner Sitzposition dann wirklich unhörbar ist. Den aus dem P10 konnte man noch "hören".



Wasch dir mal die Ohren.


----------



## Atent123 (9. April 2015)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Gar nicht, da der SW3-Lüfter in meiner Sitzposition dann wirklich unhörbar ist. Den aus dem P10 konnte man noch "hören".



Sicher das du dir nicht einfach eine überdimensionierte Version vom DPP 10 da hattest ?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Wenn das Netzteil im Idle arbeitet, ist das P10 extrem leise, auch die größeren Modelle.
Aus einem geschlossenen System hörst du das nicht heraus.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Sicher das du dir nicht einfach eine überdimensionierte Version vom DPP 10 da hattest ?



Habe selbst das DP10 550 Watt verbaut und selbst bei geöffnetem Gehäuse ist das Ding nicht zu hören, da sind die Festplatten teils lauter.


----------



## Atent123 (9. April 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Habe selbst das DP10 550 Watt verbaut und selbst bei geöffnetem Gehäuse ist das Ding nicht zu hören, da sind die Festplatten teils lauter.



Ich weiß 
Vielleicht hat er sich ja für eine 970 die 1200 Watt Variante gekauft


----------



## xHaru (10. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wasch dir mal die Ohren.



Das Netzteil pustet bestimmt gegen sein Ohr


----------

